# Gestionnaire de Fichier Path Finder



## Bétélgeuse (28 Février 2012)

Le logiciel Path Finder 5.8.1 est un formidable gestionnaire de fichier qui apporte des fonctionnalités accrues et bon nombre d'améliorations de visibilité en rapport au célébre Finder de Mac OSX . Un bémol cependant ou un oubli de ma part ..  la fonction " Nouveau dossier intelligent " dans la liste déroulante / Fichier n'apparait pas et semble absente .. rageant car elle manque beaucoup dans mon travail . 
Merci à tous ceux qui ont quelques pistes , ou qui pratiquent ce logiciel

Première piste : poster dans le bon forum ! Tout ce qui modifie Mac OS et ses fonctions dispose du forum "Mac OS X" si c'est d'origine Apple, ou de son sous-forum "Customisation" si c'est d'origine tierce. On déménage.


----------

